# Great working-line breeders in Oregon?



## Miura (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello all.
Our current German Shepherd (Czech working lines) is a working power house. Hyper intelligent, and very pretty. Many folks have asked for a pup from her (not knowing what we know). Thing is, she is what I'd consider rather unhealthy. She's had one hip replaced (THR). Has allergies galore. The list goes on. Her bloodlines are an in-bred mess of just so-so dogs. She has a health guarantee, but she has a great quality of life with my family and doesn't have anything that makes us concerned that she was suffering anymore - so we chose not to act on it. 

She is nine now and doing okay with a working, comfortable hip. And we are thinking about shepherd #2. The last two shepherds we have had came from the same breeder. Both great dogs. Just the most recent one is proving to be a health money-pit.

I am looking for recommendations for respectable German or Czech working-line puppies in Oregon area (Washington okay too). Was wondering who people would recommend. I found myself writing an e-mail to the previous breeder and thinking "wait....do you really want to do THR on another dog again?"

So, who here has a healthy dog (or puppy)? Who would you recommend for a breeder in the Pacific NW? We want the dog for general protection and one that can keep up with an active life style. We won't be breeding - so don't need a top-of-the-line stud or anything like that. There are a lot around here, but I'm very hesitant to go in unsure after our last experience.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I have seen healthy dogs in family and working disciplines from Kolibri Weingarten, Holtzberg K9, and von Grunheide, but it really depends on the sort of breeder you are looking for. For example, do you care if the breeder is working the dogs themselves, if they have multiple generations of dogs in their program (vs. imports), what you are looking for in a contract, the breeders involvement with shepherds over the years, and how the pups are raised. 

Others will more experience than myself will probably chime in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Neumond German Shepherds - Welcome                                                      Dog Training, obedience, tracking, personal protection, German Shepherds, Oregon Dog Training, Oregon German


----------



## Miura (Mar 8, 2015)

The contract I would be looking for is a total health guarantee. It is what we've had on all of our dogs. As stated though, we've never had to act on the conditions as we became to attached to the dog before we realized we were dealing with major health issues.

I don't mind if the dogs are recent imports, or been around for generations. I just like the looks of working lines better, and have found they are what I desire in my dog.

I would prefer a breeder that actually works with the dogs actively. Either trains them for police, or other work and is active and has been active with shepherds for years. I understand puppies are a crap shoot in regards to how they can turn out. I just want a dog that can at least alert. We are able to train. We had an attempted break-in in the last year and if it weren't for being alerted, we'd have more issues then just a broken window screen.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would also look at: 

https://www.facebook.com/VomHausReid
German Shepherds | Vom HausReidr Oregon

Facebook page and website for HausReid, though they are more West-German Lines, 

and if you don't mind expanding your search to Washington: 

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

I myself have not dealt with the above two breeders, but I know people who have, and seen a few of dogs from them, and I would say they are caring, ethical breeders. The dogs that I have seen all had very good temperaments and good health.

We also have members here with a dog from HausReid, and they are very happy with their choice.

Also, you may want to consider a young adult or more of a teen-aged dog if hips and health and appropriate temperament for protection/alert is important to you. Grunheid breeds for police dogs, but not all dogs turn out to have the proper temperament. May just be that they lack hunt drive for extended man tracking, or don't have enough aggression to actually be a patrol dog, but may still have enough nerve and courage to be a solid pet who will alert and intimidate when needed. The dog can be x-rayed and prelimed before purchase so you know the hip are good.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Neumond German Shepherds - Welcome******************************************************Dog Training, obedience, tracking, personal protection, German Shepherds, Oregon Dog Training, Oregon German


Another vote for Neumond - the breeder is a lovely person who cares a lot about her dogs and actively works them herself  

I also know of a very good dog (part Czech) from vom Grunheide German Shepherds though unfortunately she does have HD. With that said, I don't know any long time breeder who hasn't produced a dog with some health issue or other. I would consider looking into them if they had the perfect litter/dog for me, though I'd do more research first. 

Same goes for Schraderhaus, I personally have known two dogs from Jean and like them quite a bit, though I haven't met seen them work. Hip health is dependent on the individual dog and the lines. A few other online friends have owned dogs from her and I could point you their way. 

I got my German Shepherd from a local breeder in Salem (same breeder Lucia has recommended above  ). I've been very happy with my experience and would go back to him for another dog if it was the perfect breeding. The website needs updating but I'd say that they're pretty good about getting in touch if you contact them. 

My GSD recently turned 6 years old and is very, very active (hard for me to keep up with lol), and appropriately defensive/protective. Fantastic dog for me, great nerves, social and safe environmentally but dependable and very good to have in a scary situation.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jason Coutts -- law enforcement / military 
trains and certifies -- long history of experience
proven carmspack lines -- RedWind Kennels


----------



## Miura (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow. Thank you so much for the input everyone. That's more then enough to get started. I am positive I want to start with a puppy this time. I will follow through with your recommendations as we get closer to being ready. I am pleased that nobody recommended the breeder we have bought from. It's one thing for health issues to pop up. It's another to write off in-breeding as being a pivotal part of the lines. I believe a brother from the same litter my dog is from had to be put-down for health issues too - possible preventable ones if sire and dam weren't half siblings. 
Just looking for responsible breeding this time.


----------

